# butane torch lighter parts?



## NightShift (Apr 3, 2002)

Anyone know where, if at all I can get butane lighter replacement parts? I need the electronic piezo igniter thing that produces the spark that you click to light the flame. Its the black rectangular thing with the wire coming out. Its probably easier just to buy another one, but if the part is cheap I would try that.

I found a picture of it on the i'net:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2002)

Overhere these piezo things are being sold by electronics shops for around $2-$3. You could also try getting it at a tobacconist (do you still have those?), or try to transplant one from a disposable lighter.
Good luck.


----------

